# اللحام والقطع أسفل سطح الماء



## ahmedzhelmy (5 أكتوبر 2009)

[font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]تمهيد :[/font]
أدى تنظيم العمليات التكنولوجية بشكل إقتصادي إلى الإهتمام بوصـل المعادن باللحام ، فقد كانت النظرة إلى وصل المعادن باللحام نظرة قاصرة على إنها مجرد حرفة وليس علماً تطبيقياً ، وتغير هذا المفهوم وأصبح اللحام علماً في مقدمة علوم الهندسية الميكانيكية الحديثة.
وقد أدى ذلك إلى إنتشار وسائل الوصل باللحام بإعتبارها من أفضل أنواع الوصلات الدائمة ، وبالتالي فقد حلت محل وسيلة الوصل بمسامير البرشام بشكل كبير ، بالإضافة إلى أنه في الوقت الحالي قد بدأت الأجزاء الموصلة باللحام تحل محل أجزاء الماكينات المشكلة بالطرق والسبك بنجاح.
يهدف هذا البحث إلى شرح مبسط لطرق عمليات اللحام والقطع أسفل سطح الماء باستخدام اللهب أو الكهرباء أو كلاهما معاً.


----------



## ahmed taye3 (5 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الحبيب الموضوع شيق ومهم


----------



## وائل عبده (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (24 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للإخوة على المرور والتعليق


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (24 أكتوبر 2009)

ahmedzhelmy قال:


> [font=mcs taybah s_u normal.]تمهيد :[/font]
> أدى تنظيم العمليات التكنولوجية بشكل إقتصادي إلى الإهتمام بوصـل المعادن باللحام ، فقد كانت النظرة إلى وصل المعادن باللحام نظرة قاصرة على إنها مجرد حرفة وليس علماً تطبيقياً ، وتغير هذا المفهوم وأصبح اللحام علماً في مقدمة علوم الهندسية الميكانيكية الحديثة.
> وقد أدى ذلك إلى إنتشار وسائل الوصل باللحام بإعتبارها من أفضل أنواع الوصلات الدائمة ، وبالتالي فقد حلت محل وسيلة الوصل بمسامير البرشام بشكل كبير ، بالإضافة إلى أنه في الوقت الحالي قد بدأت الأجزاء الموصلة باللحام تحل محل أجزاء الماكينات المشكلة بالطرق والسبك بنجاح.
> يهدف هذا البحث إلى شرح مبسط لطرق عمليات اللحام والقطع أسفل سطح الماء باستخدام اللهب أو الكهرباء أو كلاهما معاً.


الأخ الدكتور أحمد زكي حلمي..

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

اشكر لك إثرائك الملتقى بالمواضيع المفيدة .. وغزارة مشاركاتك.. ومداخلاتك ..

ولا أنسى توجيهاتك ..للمهندسين والطلبة ..
أكرر ما سبق وأن سطرت .. فأنت قيمة مضافة للملتقى..

أسبغ الله عليك النعم ظاهرة وباطنة ونفع بك ..
 وأمد في عطاءك وجهدك .

تقبل تحياتي. ​


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (25 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للأخ الدكتور / محمد باشراحيل على التعليق ، وبارك الله فيك وفي عملك وجهدك المتواصل
مع خاص تحياتي وإحترامي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## م.أحمد خيري (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا يا دكتور أحمد زكي ـ على هذا الموضوع ، وكما قال عندك الدكتور / محمد باشراحيل المشرف الإستشاري ـ بإنك قيمه مضافة للملتقي ، بل إنك أحد رموزه ونجومه البارزة .
بارك الله فيك ـ ويجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك.
والله يوفقك لخدمة الطلاب والمهندسين ، وخاصة حديثي التخرج .
شكرا ـ ـ وألف شكر لك
م.أحمد خيري


----------



## م.حماده مصطفى (28 يناير 2010)

يفضل أن ينقل هذا الموضوع بقسم هندسة الإنتاج​​جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور أحمد زكي على هذا الموضوع ​وربنا يزيدك من العلم​


----------



## ketonam (29 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور


----------



## عطالله اللوزي (31 يناير 2010)

الشكر والتقدير الجزيلين لك سعادة الدكتور وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وانهارك الجارية


----------



## سعيد ب (31 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (1 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لأستاذي الدكتور أحمد زكي على هذا الجهد وعلى هذا الموضوع الرائع
مع تحياتي الخالصة ،،
م.شيماء شريف


----------



## أحمد دعبس (6 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
​


----------



## nartop (16 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ومشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (5 أبريل 2010)

*أستاذي الفاضل الدكتور / أحمد زكي**
أعرفك بأنني معجبة جدا بطريقة عرضك للموضوعات المختلفة وأسلوبك الجميل والسهل المتميز جعلنا نستوعب هذا الموضوع جيدا**.
، لذلك إنني أتقدم لكم بالشكر الجزيل ،** وأتمنى أن تعرض لنا المزيد من الموضوعات من مؤلفاتك المتميزة**.
بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل وأعمالك السابقة واللاحقة في ميزان حسناتك**.
تلميذتك التي تستفيد من مؤلفاتك وموضوعاتك**
شيماء شريف*​


----------



## م.شيماء شريف (5 أبريل 2010)

*أستاذي الفاضل الدكتور / أحمد زكي**
أعرفك بأنني معجبة جدا بطريقة عرضك للموضوعات المختلفة وأسلوبك الجميل والسهل المتميز جعلنا نستوعب أي موضوع من موضوعاتك**
**وأتمنى أن تعرض لنا المزيد من الموضوعات من مؤلفاتك المتميزة**.
بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل وأعمالك السابقة واللاحقة في ميزان حسناتك**.
تلميذتك التي تستفيد من مؤلفاتك وموضوعاتك**
شيماء شريف*​


----------



## م.صلاح محمود (11 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك يا دكتور أحمد على هذا الموضوع . بارك الله فيك وأكثر الله من أمثالك .
مع تحيتي ،،
م.صلاح محمود


----------

